# Scallops & BLT  (Bonus—Blueberry French Toast)



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2018)

*Scallops & BLT  *(Bonus—Blueberry French Toast)


I usually only enjoy Scallops when Mrs Bear’s not home, but I figured if I combine them with our BLTs, I could get away with it.

So instead of Two BLTs, I matched up One BLT with nearly a Pound of Scallops, and the last couple slices of Fried Zucchini.

I made the Scallops the same way as I did last time, because it worked so good.
I put the Scallops in a Vacuum Seal Bag with a couple pads of Butter, and into my Sous Vide Supreme @ 140° for 1 hour.
The last time I only did them for 40 minutes (Like Douglas E. Baldwin recommends), but I think I liked 1 hour better.
Then I put the pack right into Ice Water & into the fridge to await BLT time.

So then later in the day, we decided to make our BLTs, and after I fried the Bacon, I added a little butter to the Bacon Fat, and Seared my Scallops in that to get a little skin on both sides. I didn’t get a very dark sear, I think because of having so much Bacon Fat & Butter in the Pan, but the Scallops were Perfect !!

The BLT wasn’t Bad either, and if you look close you can see that I snuck the last two Fried slices of “Zuke” in the middle of my plate, partially under the Scallops.

Then the next morning I had a couple slices of French Toast with Blueberries & Real Maple Syrup (Vermont), and I figured I should take a Picture for you guys too.


Thanks For Stopping by again,

Bear

Almost a pound @ $13.99 a pound (A lot better than the regular price!!):







All look nice:






Vac-Sealed with a couple pads of Butter:






Clipped in my SV rack to keep them submerged:






After 1 hour of 140°, right into Ice water & into fridge:






Two slices of Light Toast, with some Miracle Whip & Lettuce:






Added some 'Mater Slices & a bunch of Bacon:






*Bear's Supper:*
A BLT, a Mess of lightly Seared Scallops, and a couple leftover slices of Fried Zucchini buried in the middle of the plate:






Next Day's Breakfast---French Toast with Blueberries & Real Vermont Maple Syrup:






*That's All Folks!!*​


----------



## foamheart (Aug 18, 2018)

I love scallops, why? Because its seafood we don't get in the south. I had both scallops and lobster in the service and found out I wasn't quite as worldly as I thought....LOL

I don't know about sous vide, I always grill or fry. But that sure look good whatever you did. Mrs. Bear doesn't like 'em? I don't know if that is good or bad, you don't get 'em often, but you don't have to share either.....LOL 

Great looking meal Bear.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 18, 2018)

Sure does look like a set of great meals! I might even be convinced to try a scallop again....:rolleyes:.... You cannot go wrong with Real Vermont Maple Syrup!

Bacon, bacon, bacon....:D


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks good! I love scallops but refuse to pay the outrageous price they go for these days, so the only time I get them is when I find them while scuba diving. As for cooking I usually just sear them 2 min one side, 1-2 min on the other and done, usually in butter with a little garlic and minced anchovy (if I'm not cooking bacon) gives a super pop to them.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 18, 2018)

Great spread and awesome pictures too !!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2018)

I got a package of scallops in my freezer I really oughta get around to cooking!

And Foamy? Live in the Midwest..it's even worse! I only fell in love with Scallops because of a now I believe defunct sadly company that would occasionally have a truck that drove around the state from Green Bay WI with frozen seafood and my dad would always stop on his way home from work at the time and get scallops and tuna steaks. Then we moved and when we tried to find them again years later, we couldn't! Heartbreak!

*Also let me start backpacking to Bear's house for the next wonderful Q-view meal.....*


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 18, 2018)

That’s some good looking stuff Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2018)

foamheart said:


> I love scallops, why? Because its seafood we don't get in the south. I had both scallops and lobster in the service and found out I wasn't quite as worldly as I thought....LOL
> 
> I don't know about sous vide, I always grill or fry. But that sure look good whatever you did. Mrs. Bear doesn't like 'em? I don't know if that is good or bad, you don't get 'em often, but you don't have to share either.....LOL
> 
> Great looking meal Bear.




Thank You Foamy!!
I like the SV first, because after 40 minutes at 140° they are already safe, so All I gotta do after that is put a sear on them to add some flavor & Texture. No guessing when they're done.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 18, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Sure does look like a set of great meals! I might even be convinced to try a scallop again....:rolleyes:.... You cannot go wrong with Real Vermont Maple Syrup!
> 
> Bacon, bacon, bacon....:D




Thank You Kris!!
I have a Great Niece who married a guy from Vermont, and his Family makes it.
They live up there & she takes care of Uncle John when he needs some MS.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks Great, I too love scallops , BLT's, Squash and pretty much everything else.

A Supper fit for a BEAR

Gary


----------



## dls1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Nice score on the scallops, Bear. If I came across that kind of deal at $13.99/lb. I probably would have bought a couple extra bags for the freezer. Like!

It appears to me that the reason you didn't get the dark sear that you were looking for is that you were dealing with "wet packed" scallops rather than "dry packed". The label doesn't state state that but there's a couple indicators that cause me to think that's what was the cause. Wet packed scallops are treated with a solution for preservation and moisture retention that adds 20%-30% extra water to the weight. When you try to sear them, more than anything else, you basically end up steaming them when that additional water is expelled. As such, a good dark sear is nearly impossible.

There's nothing wrong with wet packed as long as you know what you're dealing with and what to expect. The taste is a little different than dry packed, but not in a bad sense. Also, the price per pound isn't quite what you expected since you're paying for that additional water.

BTW, when I do scallops sous vide I go for 30 minutes at 125F followed by a very hot sear for about 30-45 seconds.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 18, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Kris!!
> I have a Great Niece who married a guy from Vermont, and his Family makes it.
> They live up there & she takes care of Uncle John when he needs some MS.
> 
> Bear


Nice.... you've got connections....:cool:...
Really, that's very sweet.... literally too...:p... syrup, sweet...lol...


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 18, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Wet packed scallops ... a good dark sear is nearly impossible.



That's helpful to know. I think that's happened to me when I've tried to make them.


----------



## tropics (Aug 19, 2018)

Brother John looks good Scallops are pricey I just picked up a pound of large Scallops 15 in a pound. $13.00 we have them in the freezer.Now I want breakfast looking at the French Toast. LIKES
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2018)

WaterRat said:


> Looks good! I love scallops but refuse to pay the outrageous price they go for these days, so the only time I get them is when I find them while scuba diving. As for cooking I usually just sear them 2 min one side, 1-2 min on the other and done, usually in butter with a little garlic and minced anchovy (if I'm not cooking bacon) gives a super pop to them.



Thank You Rat!!
Bear



jaxgatorz said:


> Great spread and awesome pictures too !!



Thank You Mike!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I got a package of scallops in my freezer I really oughta get around to cooking!
> 
> And Foamy? Live in the Midwest..it's even worse! I only fell in love with Scallops because of a now I believe defunct sadly company that would occasionally have a truck that drove around the state from Green Bay WI with frozen seafood and my dad would always stop on his way home from work at the time and get scallops and tuna steaks. Then we moved and when we tried to find them again years later, we couldn't! Heartbreak!
> 
> *Also let me start backpacking to Bear's house for the next wonderful Q-view meal.....*




Thank You Tom!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 19, 2018)

John, that all looks like a mighty tasty meal.
*Like!*


----------



## Steve H (Aug 19, 2018)

Awesome spread Bear! I'm a big fan of scallops. I believe I posted some of the ones I cooked here somewhere. I've never really worried about whether they are cooked though because when wrapped in bacon. If the bacon is done, so is the scallops. But, the more I see what the SV can do. The more I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> That’s some good looking stuff Bear!




Thank You Sir!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 19, 2018)

gary s said:


> Looks Great, I too love scallops , BLT's, Squash and pretty much everything else.
> 
> A Supper fit for a BEAR
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2018)

dls1 said:


> Nice score on the scallops, Bear. If I came across that kind of deal at $13.99/lb. I probably would have bought a couple extra bags for the freezer. Like!
> 
> It appears to me that the reason you didn't get the dark sear that you were looking for is that you were dealing with "wet packed" scallops rather than "dry packed". The label doesn't state state that but there's a couple indicators that cause me to think that's what was the cause. Wet packed scallops are treated with a solution for preservation and moisture retention that adds 20%-30% extra water to the weight. When you try to sear them, more than anything else, you basically end up steaming them when that additional water is expelled. As such, a good dark sear is nearly impossible.
> 
> ...




Thank You dis1 !!
You're probably part right about the Scallop type, but I have a reason to blame at least part of the reason for the "Light" sear on the amount of Fat & Butter in the Pan.
Whenever I Fry something in my favorite "Copper Chef" Pans, I notice that the things in the middle of the pan get done quicker & sear harder, because the middles of the Copper Chef pans are humped up above the sides. Therefore the Fat or Butter in the pan goes more to the edges, leaving the center with just a coating, and the edges swimming in oil.
   So since this time there was so much Bacon Fat & Butter in the Pan that ALL of the scallops were swimming, across the whole Pan, keeping all of the scallops from searing very dark, like the ones in the middle would have gotten, if there wasn't so much oil in the pan.
However the lack of a "Heavy Sear" only affected the appearance, because the flavor was Awesome.

As for the Time & Temp, Douglas E. Baldwin recommends 30 to 40 minutes at 140° for pasteurization in both his YouTube video & in the book of his I have, so due to my health I used the 140° for 40 minutes to get pasteurization the first time I SV'd Scallops. This time I decided to try the same Temp, but for 1 full hour. I preferred the texture of the 1 hour over the 40 minutes.

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 20, 2018)

Dang there you go again another fine meal knowing I wasn't anywhere near PA. :(

One of these days I will catch you. :D

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2018)

KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Nice.... you've got connections....:cool:...
> Really, that's very sweet.... literally too...:p... syrup, sweet...lol...



Thank You Kris!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



tropics said:


> Brother John looks good Scallops are pricey I just picked up a pound of large Scallops 15 in a pound. $13.00 we have them in the freezer.Now I want breakfast looking at the French Toast. LIKES
> Richie



Yeah, if it wasn't for the price, I'd have them a lot more often, even though Mrs Bear doesn't eat any Seafood or Fish!!
I even got some Bay Scallops one time---They didn't thrill me---It was like Frying & Eating Mini Marshmallows!!!
I usually have two Eggs in the morning & toast, but once in a while I go with some French Toast. I love Maple Syrup!!
And Thanks for the Like, My Brother.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> John, that all looks like a mighty tasty meal.
> *Like!*



Thank You John!!
I just wish they weren't so darn expensive!!
Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Awesome spread Bear! I'm a big fan of scallops. I believe I posted some of the ones I cooked here somewhere. I've never really worried about whether they are cooked though because when wrapped in bacon. If the bacon is done, so is the scallops. But, the more I see what the SV can do. The more I'm thinking of getting one.



Thank You Steve!!
Yup---I love Scallops wrapped in Bacon, I just don't have the patience to do the wrapping.
Maybe next time!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 21, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Dang there you go again another fine meal knowing I wasn't anywhere near PA. :(
> 
> One of these days I will catch you. :D
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 22, 2018)

@mike5051 ----Thanks for the Like!!

Bear


----------

